# Marijuana-seeds.nl   ?



## Disco94 (Feb 10, 2008)

Anybody out there got a word on these guys?


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2008)

I haven't used them in a while. Never had any problems.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 26, 2008)

They're cool.


----------



## berserker (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a good place to look at seed banks and find out if they are rip offs or not.Keep it GREEN If I remember right I got the link from TBG. http://www.seedbankupdate.com/


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for that link berserker, thats pertty useful


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 9, 2008)

yes there good they even anwered my e-mail took a while but all the same not bad and there seedz are top shelf


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi guys. I just bought from them twice. I paid on 2-20 and got my seeds on 3-3 and also i sent a second order on 2-26 and i got them on 3-7. They were fast. I split my orders up just to be safe as not to lose if customs got them and also got an extra 5 seeds that way. I started germing (a few of each) them Friday evening (in phase with the New Moon) and I checked this morning again and have a number of them poking thru rapid rooters right now. I've  got AK47, Thai Stick, Aurora Indica and THC Bomb. I also got an extra 5 seeds with each order which came very stealth by the way. I would give them 5 stars. *****


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey hun, welcome to the forum  Are you gonna do a grow journal? Your gonna love those Aurora Indica!!! Get ready for some IMENSE smoke!


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey hun, welcome to the forum  Are you gonna do a grow journal? Your gonna love those Aurora Indica!!! Get ready for some IMENSE smoke!


  Hi, I don't think I'll do a journal but I'll post a pic or two if i don't kill em.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

ok cool


----------

